# Thinking of Getting Another Maltese



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Since I have been working at the firm, Mia has been home alone for 10+ hrs a day, on average. Some days less, some days more.  I did take her to 2 high end day care places near my home but did not return b/c they do not separate big dogs from small dogs. These places do a "temperament test" and if they deem that the big dog will not bother the smaller ones, they let all the dogs play together. I was contemplating a daily dog walker but a recent incident (not me personally) involving hired help and identity fraud has really put me off to this idea. A somewhat viable solution has been provided to me by my wonderful neighbor, with 2 pugs, who graciously invited Mia over for a play date about twice a week. I was very grateful to her for that. However, she recently told me that she and her DH will be moving soon.  This is why I am thinking of perhaps adding another Maltese to keep Mia company. 

DH and I are both working professionals with no children yet. We are certain that we can provide for another Maltese baby but I am wondering if the my intention (getting another solely to give Mia a play mate) is a wise one? DH and I are willing to do just about anything to keep our precious Mia spoiled and happy in every way..if this means getting her a play mate, then so be it! However, we do not want it to back fire (would Mia be jealous? unhappy?) 

Would love to hear any feedback. Thanks!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Alice! I know you and Alex are super dedicated to Mia's happiness! :biggrin: I did alot of reading on SM before I made my decision to add another, and it seemed most thought it was not the best idea to get a second to keep the first company. However, I never really understood so much why. Is Mia very outgoing? Or is she more timid, like a mommy's princess that clings to you? Casanova is very outgoing and welcomed Bijou right away. (Weirdly Bijou did not want Casanova to get close to me...You'd think she was here first, LOL.) I know of other dogs who were more the shy "princess" type who did not like a second malt at all. She might like company if no one else is there at all, though. Actually, I'm not helping much at all....so I'll stop now. LOL!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Is there any way you could ''borrow'' one for a weekend say when you are at home all day? 
I had been wanting another maltse for a while but since bella was noe 6 years old and such a spoiled baby and used to being with me pretty much 24/7 i didnt know how she was take to another, and with her bad heart i didnt want to do anything to stress her out. 

It wasnt until we baby sat my friends malt for 2 weeks that i realised Bella would love a sister to play with. She had never seemed lonely but after Lucy went home bella was so sad, she had got so used to playing (something she didnt do before!) that she went right off her food and just sat in her bed alone all day!

So thats when we added to the family... I have to say though the first 3 or 4 days she wasnt over taken with Lucy staynig with us..it wasnt until she realised there was still enough love for her and that she would always no number 1 that she took to her  Now we have bella, flora AND mya...and thankfully they all get on great


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mia probably sleeps while you're gone and is ready to play when you get home. Dogs sleep a lot, so while we are at work or elsewhere
they don't mind sleeping that time away. If you feel you want another maltese because you want another, then I say go for it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I think it is a bad idea to get a dog as company for another. As Brit said, they're ok on their own. If YOU want another dog, then consider it. I would never leave the dogs together unattended for safety. In addition it is essential the new pup learn it is okay to be alone. Dogs that are severely co-dependent can have major anxiety issues. Two dogs will never be guaranteed to always be together (vet stays, death). I do not think it is smart to get a pup and leave it together with another dog unattended all day.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

The other thing is, Alice, two dogs is alot more work than one. Especially with the hours that you have. I mean, when you've had a dog for awhile, you assume that they come like that. And I couldn't imagine training a new puppy while working 12-16 hour days...


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

We just added a new fluff to our family this past December. We had been on the lookout for about a year or so not just because we wanted an addition but also for a playmate for Bianca. Even though she's with my inlaws all day we felt that she needed a playmate of her own. It was and still is a lot of work training a new puppy. Thankfully my husband was out of work for about 2 months so he took care of the potty training. At first Bianca loved having her around and then she started resenting the attention that Bitsy was getting. They would play for a bit and then it would start to get out of hand and we had to separate them. Its been an adjustment and one that I certainly don't regret.

They're great together now, and although Bianca shares her toys and even her food bowl with Bitsy if Bitsy happens to finish her's first, she still won't let Bitsy snuggle up to her and growls at her if Bitsy tries. When one isn't in the room the other will go looking for her. If I offer one of them a treat, she won't take it unless the other one is right beside her. Sometimes Bianca will even go and get Bitsy if its "treat time". For us, it was a good decision.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 12 2010, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884947


> Hey Alice! I know you and Alex are super dedicated to Mia's happiness! :biggrin: I did alot of reading on SM before I made my decision to add another, and it seemed most thought it was not the best idea to get a second to keep the first company. However, I never really understood so much why. Is Mia very outgoing? Or is she more timid, like a mommy's princess that clings to you? Casanova is very outgoing and welcomed Bijou right away. (Weirdly Bijou did not want Casanova to get close to me...You'd think she was here first, LOL.) I know of other dogs who were more the shy "princess" type who did not like a second malt at all. She might like company if no one else is there at all, though. Actually, I'm not helping much at all....so I'll stop now. LOL! [/B]


SOPHIA!! LOL.....NO HELP MISSY!! ((HUGS)) Mia is a total princess. LOL. She is VERY well behaved though (very quiet, hardly ever barks, calm, gentle, etc,) she follows me around but I don't find her super duper clingy..*I think Mia is friendly but not outgoing.* She is How is darling Bijou? She is a STUNNER!! :wub: :wub: Pls give Cas a wet kiss for Mia! 

QUOTE (Bellasmummy @ Feb 12 2010, 02:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884948


> Is there any way you could ''borrow'' one for a weekend say when you are at home all day?[/B]


Where do I go to "borrow" one?? hehe...I would LOVE to borrow...ANY ONE?? hehee...
I am so happy that Bella had such a good experience and that they all get along great!!  Thanks for sharing your story!! 

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 12 2010, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884956


> Mia probably sleeps while you're gone and is ready to play when you get home. Dogs sleep a lot, so while we are at work or elsewhere
> they don't mind sleeping that time away. If you feel you want another maltese because you want another, then I say go for it.[/B]


Do you really think she really sleeps all day? I thought she might be awake and bored? But she has a really good night sleep too...can she really sleep THAT much?? Her mommy is sleep deprived..lol...Mia needs to spare some!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 12 2010, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884962


> I think it is a bad idea to get a dog as company for another. As Brit said, they're ok on their own. If YOU want another dog, then consider it. *I would never leave the dogs together unattended for safety.* In addition it is essential the new pup learn it is okay to be alone. Dogs that are severely co-dependent can have major anxiety issues. Two dogs will never be guaranteed to always be together (vet stays, death). I do not think it is smart to get a pup and leave it together with another dog unattended all day.[/B]


So even if I somehow make the time to train the puppy I still should not leave the 2 dogs alone at home?? Do I need to hire a human dog sitter or something? I am kind of confused..


QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 12 2010, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884976


> The other thing is, Alice, two dogs is alot more work than one. Especially with the hours that you have. I mean, when you've had a dog for awhile, you assume that they come like that. And I couldn't imagine training a new puppy while working 12-16 hour days...[/B]


I know..good point........Mia is well trained and I am sort of forgetting the "pains" of being a puppy mommy..haha..

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Feb 12 2010, 03:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884981


> We just added a new fluff to our family this past December. We had been on the lookout for about a year or so not just because we wanted an addition but also for a playmate for Bianca. Even though she's with my inlaws all day we felt that she needed a playmate of her own. It was and still is a lot of work training a new puppy. Thankfully my husband was out of work for about 2 months so he took care of the potty training. At first Bianca loved having her around and then she started resenting the attention that Bitsy was getting. They would play for a bit and then it would start to get out of hand and we had to separate them. Its been an adjustment and one that I certainly don't regret.
> 
> They're great together now, and although Bianca shares her toys and even her food bowl with Bitsy if Bitsy happens to finish her's first, she still won't let Bitsy snuggle up to her and growls at her if Bitsy tries. When one isn't in the room the other will go looking for her. If I offer one of them a treat, she won't take it unless the other one is right beside her. Sometimes Bianca will even go and get Bitsy if its "treat time". For us, it was a good decision.[/B]


So happy for Bianca and Bitsy!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 12 2010, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884956


> Mia probably sleeps while you're gone and is ready to play when you get home. Dogs sleep a lot, so while we are at work or elsewhere
> they don't mind sleeping that time away. If you feel you want another maltese because you want another, then I say go for it.[/B]


Yup, thats what Gigi does when I'm at school and work. She does not eat, drink, play with toys or even potty. Just sleeps. It's good because most days she's up all night with me. LOL Gigi also stays in her ex-pen, we can't trust her around the house all day. 
I barely have time for Gigi now, thank goodness my mother takes care of her when I'm unavailable, but some days are than than others. But I can't think of getting another until I'm well into my college years. Gigi's so happy when I'm off from school, we're inseperable then. Gigi would kill me if I even fantasized getting another dog. LOL 
Here's a good recent thread on this topic: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=51709&hl=


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I've had Lola now for nearly 4 months, and there's no way I'd leave Coco and her together when we leave the house. I can't imagine getting a puppy and working the hours you are. Coco is not happy that we have added a playmate for her. You know, I didn't even think to ask her if she wanted a playmate which was not quite fair to Coco. :shocked: I keep hoping they'll become friends at some point, but it doesn't look promising right now. I'd think long and hard before getting another pup, and I sure wouldn't add one just to give Mia a friend. I'm sure Mia is a little princess just as Coco, and my princess is not happy which makes me sad.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Alice, are you seeing signs that Mia is not doing well with both your work hours? When I went to Asia to pick up Bijou, I thought Casanova would become upset or depressed at home by himself while Daddy was at work from 8am to 8pm. But guess what? He was absolutely fine! I guess he really slept most of the day at home...Thank goodness he did act totally happy to see me when I came back...otherwise I would think he totally doesn't need me!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

My husband and I are both working professionals also and I work crazy hours depending on client needs, and we have FIVE (3 maltese and 2 yorkies). The yorkies are almost 7, and the maltese are 5, 4, and almost 3. There were always a variety of reasons why we got each of them, but they all stay together in their bedroom during the day and at night they're with us. I think there is nothing wrong with getting another to keep a single dog company. Obviously, depending on Mia's personality, it may take her a while to get used to another dog, but I've never had problems leaving mine together. All they do is sleep, eat, and occasionally play. If they got a long ok after the new pupy grew out of the puppy stage, I see nothing wrong with leaving them together to keep each other company. Everyone has their own opinion and own experiences, but if you think you can handle another puppy and Mia gets along with other dogs, than I say go for it. Also, in the non-maltese world, friends/coworkers/families, etc who have more than 1 dog that I know, don't separate each dog in the household. I don't think its a common practice, though, I could maybe understand if we were talking about a lab vs. maltese.

Oh, and my brother will come by during the day and let them in the backyard to go potty when we work long hours. I'd see if you can find someone trustworthy to come for a daily visit. Do you have a housekeeper? Our housekeeper can help with the dogs also.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Alice, you would never forgive yourself if you left the two together and one of them injured the other or Mia was harassed all day by an annoying puppy and it affected her behavior. Its just not a good idea. And yes, ideally you would need someone to come midday to feed the pup at least.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Geez, Alice this is a tough call. I am always all for adding another pup.....but how long has Mia been the only child?

When I got Archie, I waited one year to add Abbey....they are the best of friends now. But it's been four years and I just added Ava. Maybe it's her size....but they really don't take her seriously. 


I'm not sure what you should do now.....I think someone else had asked if you could "borrow" someone's dog for a weekend....maybe that would be the test..... 

What if you paid thousands of dollars for a new pup and Mia didn't care for her/him?????? I want it to work, so I say go for it....I'm just not sure what to do if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

one of the reasons I decided on getting B&B was because Matilda was lonely and missed Muffy , I left her alone 1 day and she scratched the door trying to find us :bysmilie: so we adopt B&B and Matilda has been so jealious, I have only seen the girls lay together once :huh: in almost 2 years. maybe if I would have gotten a baby who was 3 or so might have been better then a 10 year old. They have never played together :bysmilie: B&B is so very special and we love her so much, we would never consider life without her, but I think Matilda would have been happier alone. making a huge commitment is like having a child it's for the life of that baby.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Maybe you could get a pet cam so you could check in on her during the day and see what she does? Like others have said she probably just sleeps mostly. Perri goes to my parent's during the day but they're usually not there when I get home from work. Sometimes their Bichon is there, sometimes they take him to the other house. But whether he's there or not I can see Perri through the door as I drive up and he's always just laying up on the couch. Maybe Perri isn't a normal dog in the sense that he doesn't entertain himself with toys. He plays fetch with me but that's all. He tries to get Andre to play sometimes but Andre's not playful. I guess I wonder even if you have two dogs who are really buddy buddy if they actually run around playing with each other when you're not there, or if that's some kind of romanticized notion we have of them to help us feel better.
I also like the idea of borrowing a dog. Maybe one of your neighbor's pugs just to see how she does with another dog in her own home?

I would love to get a little girl Malt at some point. I've had the name picked out since Perri was a puppy LOL. That has always been my plan, but it always seems further and further in the future than I originally thought, and I question it more and more now. The dog would definitely be for me. Perri does not have interest in other dogs. He likes my parent's dog because he hasn't known life without their dog. They'll play when Andre's in the mood and Perri likes bossing him about, but he doesn't cuddle up with him or seem too attached to him. I doubt he'd pine for him if he were to die. He's a people dog for sure (well, his people). Andre's over here a lot too and he's used to sharing attention, what he won't like is a sassy little pup bothering him. So I'd get an older puppy, make sure it's more laid back, ect but I still wonder. The "what ifs" get me. So I guess my point is I sympathize with what you're going through. Maybe Mia would be the opposite and like to play but wouldn't like sharing you. Who knows. But she's been an only for this long so my guess is she is probably fine - that's all she's ever known. Focus on the big picture and overall dynamic rather than having something around when you're gone. Good luck, sometimes I make myself crazy thinking about it! :smheat:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Jackie, I can see keeping them separate while the other one is a puppy and bothersome, but when it's grown and if they get along ok, do you still keep them separate? Are Soda and Roo separated? If so is it bc Roo still bothers Soda or that's just what you do. Just curious, thinking ahead. Thanks!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I generally keep all of my dogs separated if I am not home. The only dog I can leave with any of the other Maltese is Jonathan. 
Roo, as anyone here who has met him can tell you, is obnoxious (where's Carina LOL). That is not usually appreciate by my older dogs unless they are interested in playing. I've seen enough bite wounds and the stories to go with them not to put my dogs at risk. All dogs but Soda are crated or penned.

Roo is 2 and Soda is 4. Adulthood doesn't change our routines. Maybe the day Roo doesn't leap 3 feet in the air just for fun, I'd consider it LOL


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

You have a few issues. 


1 Will they get along?
2. Will they be separate during daytime ( your work) hours?
3 Puppy needs/training vs your work hours ? Daycare?

1.My Emma could have cared less when I got Mimi. She acted like she didn't care about her.. Then Mimi left and went to the Dog Handler for 8 days and whenshe returned Emma realized that she missed her. Now they are fast friends. Enter Twinkle. No hostility but Mimi and Emma act like they are annoyed by her so far. Twinkle is much closer to me and a much more dependent personality.They all sleep together and if its cold they pile up.

2. When I leave the house Mimi( 8.5 months) is in an Xpen, Twinkle ( 4 months) is in soft sider Xpen and Emma (2) has the run of the house with Katie who is 13 yr old Sheltie with bad arthritis. Dogs are dogs and they aren't always NICE to each other.If dogs are older and the same size and age its less of en issue but dogs can hurt each other.When you are not there things can happen. Just be cautious.

3 How will you potty train the new puppy and other training? Doggie Daycare?

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I've had good and not so good when adding a second dog. My first malt, Samantha (RIP) was soooo NOT HAPPY when my now-ex moved in with his maltese. Sam was very happy when they both moved out. 

Fast forward a few years - Sweetness was 13 months old when I decided to foster Tessa. After 3 days, I could see that there was no way Tessa was leaving my house. The two of them played like they were BFF and would curl up together and lick each other to sleep. They do each spend time alone - vets, obedience class, etc. but are so happy together that I can't imagine being without Tessa. 

As for keeping them together, they are about the same age and fairly close in weight. I kept them separated for a couple of months until I was sure of Tessa's temperment but they are together in the kitchen during the day now while I'm at work. Some days I come home and can tell they slept all day as no toys are out of the toy bin and other days - well, it looks like a toy factory exploded in my kitchen.

Whatever you do, I will tell you this - two dogs are not twice the work - more like triple the work for some odd reason. But I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I'm not sure where you live but unless you live in the country there should be other doggie daycare centers that separate the big dogs from the little ones. They may be further away but it would be worth it. You spend a lot of time away from home in a one day period and it would be best for someone to check in on your Mia. I know a reputable rescue would not consider you a viable candidate, given the time you leave the doggie at home alone, unless arrangements are in place for someone to check on the pup while you are gone. I have 3 doggie day care centers as well as 2 pet sitters/dog walkers, I can count on when I have to work long hours. My pup's welfare is my main concern. We also added to our family after one year of having Lily partly because we wanted her to have company. It is a daily disappointment that they are NOT the best of friends and play together. Especially since Lily is a very playful pup but my Nadia is not interested. I was hoping things would change but it has been almost a year and it hasn't. They have fought a couple of times and it was a horrible experience. No physical damage but psychologically stressful. I have heard that it is best to add a pup of the opposite sex when you are adding a second dog, it increases your chance that they will get along. Also, with your schedule, I would not recommend you get a puppy, too much work. Considering a rescue would be a wonderful thing. And some rescues will let you do a "trial run" where you keep the rescue for a week and see how they get along. That is, if you can make arrangement for a pet sitter or doggie daycare to get approval from a rescue in the first place. Both of my malts are rescues and I would never consider going any other way because of the number of pups needing homes. Hard decision, good luck.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I've only had Sophie for 2 days but seeing her and Bailey together I wish that I would have gotten another pup a long time ago. Bailey wants to play with Sophie but Sophie is so tiny so they really can't play so they chase one another back and forth across the room. I think that only you would know if Mia's personality would go well with another dog. In our case while Bailey is a Mommy's girl and a princess, she is incredibly independent. She has reacted exactly as I thought she would. She wants to be around her on her own terms and when she is tired of her she will go and find her a place to sleep. I think that once Sophie gets bigger they will be able to play with one another more and will certainly be friends. It makes me happy to see them together and although I know that Bailey wouldn't hurt Sophie I won't leave them alone together. Bailey has the run of the house but Sophie will be in her pen where she can still see Bailey but they can't get to one another. I hope that later on I will be able to leave them together but not until I know that they are completely comfortable with one another and Sophie has gotten bigger. I struggled with the decision for years and ultimately it worked out for me that they love one another, but again I think that you know your dog better than anyone else and only you can decide if it's a good idea or not. Good Luck


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Adding a 2nd malt is a tough call and a major change if you decide to do it. I will admit that I am BLESSED w/how Benny and Emma adjusted to each other. It sounds cheesy but I swear these 2 were together in a past life. You know our story but to recap....they are only 6 months apart in age and I brought Emma home before Benny's 1st bday (We had Benny for about 7 months). They clicked within the hour. Never once have I had to break them up. They don't just live in the house together, they live for each other. They hate to be apart and are constantly one another's shadow. I really am lucky with how they both are. The best think I ever did was bring Emma into our family. 

BUt having 2 malts is definitly a lot more work than one. Twice the bathing and grooming. Bath time on the weekends takes awhile...that's an understatement. I enjoy it though. That's how I pass my time...doting on B&E, but if you are time restricted it can be tough. Also...I find it hard to leave one behind and bring the other out with me. Shopping w/2 malts is too much, but then I feel bad leaving one at home and bringing the other. This is something I have really had to work on in the last year. Benny gets to go to training on Monday evenings and I leave Emma home. I try to bring Emma out on the weekends to do errands and leave Benny home. As you know our trip to Atlanta I will only bring Emma. Traveling, errands, shopping etc w/2 dogs is a lot of work, at least for me. 

B&E certainly keep each other company when we are at work but I really think they just sleep all day. Yes they have each other and I feel better knowing that. When I think back to potty training while working full time....it was not easy and you and Alex work much longer hours than me. Making arrangements for day time feedings and such was stressful. BUt if you make the decision to add to your family then you find a way to make it work. I knew going in it would be hard and it was, but we got thru it and look at B&E now. I do know from other stories on SM that not all dogs adapt though the way B&E have. 

I think Mia is probably used to being alone. Bijou was an only dog and he was fine with it. I used to think he was lonely but when he was around other dogs he didn't want to be bothered. Most dogs seem to adjust to being only dogs if that is how it always was for them. Can you try another daycare? You are welcome to take Emma for a weekend lol! 

You have yourself a tough choice. It's a really big decision. Good luck Al! If I can be of any help just let me know!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I disagree with not leaving them together while you are gone... While I would not leave a puppy and an adult dog together, I think two adults (and obviously I am talking about similar size dogs) that get along all the time should be fine together. My two yorkies get along perfectly and have never fought with each other...I have never worried about leaving them alone together. When I get another puppy, she will be kept seperated from my other two until she is almost an adult (and potty trained)...as long as everyone gets along great of course. I just think that you'll know if your dogs get along well enough to leave together or not. I've really only heard of problems with keeping dogs out together when 1)you have a large and small dog, 2)you have several dogs and a pack gangs up on another, and 3)you have dogs that will fight each other. 

I really think that a lot of dogs enjoy having other dogs around. They are pack animals. However, there are also a lot of dogs that prefer to be an only dog or who are too used to being an only dog that they won't accept another. With mine, I think Lacy will be fine accepting more dogs into the family. She loves to play with her doggie friends that she knows. Now Rylie is a different story...he wasn't around any other dogs for the first couple years of his lilfe (he used to be my sister's) except for Lacy when we came to visit. He has always loved Lacy because he knew her from early on. But he did not like other dogs. Since he has come to live with me, he has gotten MUCH MUCH better around other dogs. He will take a liking to some other dogs now and at least tolerates the majority of other little dogs. He won't really play with anyone else but Lacy though. I've also realized he gets along with females much better than other males. So with Rylie I know he's going to be very jealous and not like a new puppy for a while. But I feel like he will get used to her and then like her okay. He wouldn't hurt another dog..he just avoids them and will let out a yelp if another unknown dog gets in his face. But anyway, my two love having each other and love to play...the few times I've taken one and left the other, when they are reunited they get so excited to see each other again.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 12 2010, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885002


> I've had Lola now for nearly 4 months, and there's no way I'd leave Coco and her together when we leave the house. I can't imagine getting a puppy and working the hours you are. Coco is not happy that we have added a playmate for her. You know, I didn't even think to ask her if she wanted a playmate which was not quite fair to Coco. :shocked: I keep hoping they'll become friends at some point, but it doesn't look promising right now. I'd think long and hard before getting another pup, and I sure wouldn't add one just to give Mia a friend. I'm sure Mia is a little princess just as Coco, and my princess is not happy which makes me sad. [/B]



Awww...Mary ann, reading about your hesitation makes me sad too! I really hope Lola (LOVE that name btw!) and Coco do become good friends soon too...


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 12 2010, 04:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885006


> Alice, are you seeing signs that Mia is not doing well with both your work hours? When I went to Asia to pick up Bijou, I thought Casanova would become upset or depressed at home by himself while Daddy was at work from 8am to 8pm. But guess what? He was absolutely fine! I guess he really slept most of the day at home...Thank goodness he did act totally happy to see me when I came back...otherwise I would think he totally doesn't need me![/B]


Oh stop, Cas needs you! I think Mia is depressed..here is why, maybe I am just imagining things. 1) She has not excitably pee pee around me in a lonngg time, she used to do that as a pup. But now, she does excitably pee pee a) when I come home B) when my DH comes home (So, I think she is so lonely at home that when there is FINALLY another living being there, she gets so excited). 2) Then she wants to give puppy kisses crazily (she is lonely and now she wants attention?) .3) but then she goes to her little apple bed in the living room and she just lays there, w/ her head down and looks at me. Isnt that weird?? (Is she depressed?) 




QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 12 2010, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885038


> Alice, you would never forgive yourself if you left the two together and one of them injured the other or Mia was harassed all day by an annoying puppy and it affected her behavior. Its just not a good idea. And yes, ideally you would need someone to come midday to feed the pup at least.[/B]


Jackie, you are right..I would feel terrible! If I get another, I would probably ask my doorman to come and check up on the pup..I trust my doorman.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 12 2010, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885045


> Geez, Alice this is a tough call. I am always all for adding another pup.....but how long has Mia been the only child?
> 
> When I got Archie, I waited one year to add Abbey....they are the best of friends now. But it's been four years and I just added Ava. Maybe it's her size....but they really don't take her seriously.
> 
> ...


Mia has been the only child for 1.5 yrs...almost 2 full yrs. I don't know what I would do if I paid thousands of dollars for a new pup and Mia doesn't like her....hmmmm..Most likely, I would give it away to someone I trust and know would be a good mommy..hehe..if there are no takers, I would give her back to the breeder I guess.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Feb 12 2010, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885058


> one of the reasons I decided on getting B&B was because Matilda was lonely and missed Muffy , I left her alone 1 day and she scratched the door trying to find us :bysmilie: so we adopt B&B and Matilda has been so jealious, I have only seen the girls lay together once :huh: in almost 2 years. maybe if I would have gotten a baby who was 3 or so might have been better then a 10 year old. They have never played together :bysmilie: B&B is so very special and we love her so much, we would never consider life without her, but I think Matilda would have been happier alone. making a huge commitment is like having a child it's for the life of that baby.[/B]


Awww....Matlida!!! I am sad now too...


QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Feb 12 2010, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885100


> Maybe you could get a pet cam so you could check in on her during the day and see what she does? Like others have said she probably just sleeps mostly. Perri goes to my parent's during the day but they're usually not there when I get home from work. Sometimes their Bichon is there, sometimes they take him to the other house. But whether he's there or not I can see Perri through the door as I drive up and he's always just laying up on the couch. Maybe Perri isn't a normal dog in the sense that he doesn't entertain himself with toys. He plays fetch with me but that's all. He tries to get Andre to play sometimes but Andre's not playful. I guess I wonder even if you have two dogs who are really buddy buddy if they actually run around playing with each other when you're not there, or if that's some kind of romanticized notion we have of them to help us feel better.
> I also like the idea of borrowing a dog. Maybe one of your neighbor's pugs just to see how she does with another dog in her own home?
> 
> I would love to get a little girl Malt at some point. I've had the name picked out since Perri was a puppy LOL. That has always been my plan, but it always seems further and further in the future than I originally thought, and I question it more and more now. The dog would definitely be for me. Perri does not have interest in other dogs. He likes my parent's dog because he hasn't known life without their dog. They'll play when Andre's in the mood and Perri likes bossing him about, but he doesn't cuddle up with him or seem too attached to him. I doubt he'd pine for him if he were to die. He's a people dog for sure (well, his people). Andre's over here a lot too and he's used to sharing attention, what he won't like is a sassy little pup bothering him. So I'd get an older puppy, make sure it's more laid back, ect but I still wonder. The "what ifs" get me. So I guess my point is I sympathize with what you're going through. *Maybe Mia would be the opposite and like to play but wouldn't like sharing you.* Who knows. But she's been an only for this long so my guess is she is probably fine - that's all she's ever known. Focus on the big picture and overall dynamic rather than having something around when you're gone. Good luck, sometimes I make myself crazy thinking about it! :smheat:[/B]


You have good points..I think Mia likes playing with TOYS and HUMANS MORE than playing with other dogs. She like humans more than she likes other dogs, bu i have seen her w/ the 2 pugs, and they keep her entertained..lol..she gets tired when she comes home and sleep really well. i bolded what you said b/c I am afraid that she won't like sharing me....that is my concern. 

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 12 2010, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885109


> You have a few issues.
> 
> 
> 1 Will they get along?
> ...


Thanks for raising these good issues....1) I don't know if they will get along.....I probably will never know until I get one? 2) I do not plan to separate them while I am at work. My whole point was to get a play mate for Mia...but after reading what Jackie wrote, I might...3) If I get a new pup, I will probably work remotely from home first couple days....to be honest, my concern is not really how to juggle my work, b/c that I can "control" ...my concern is mainly Mia and how she will react. 

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Feb 12 2010, 10:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885126


> I've only had Sophie for 2 days but seeing her and Bailey together I wish that I would have gotten another pup a long time ago. Bailey wants to play with Sophie but Sophie is so tiny so they really can't play so they chase one another back and forth across the room. I think that only you would know if Mia's personality would go well with another dog. In our case while Bailey is a Mommy's girl and a princess, she is incredibly independent. She has reacted exactly as I thought she would. She wants to be around her on her own terms and when she is tired of her she will go and find her a place to sleep. I think that once Sophie gets bigger they will be able to play with one another more and will certainly be friends. It makes me happy to see them together and although I know that Bailey wouldn't hurt Sophie I won't leave them alone together. Bailey has the run of the house but Sophie will be in her pen where she can still see Bailey but they can't get to one another. I hope that later on I will be able to leave them together but not until I know that they are completely comfortable with one another and Sophie has gotten bigger. I struggled with the decision for years and ultimately it worked out for me that they love one another, but again I think that you know your dog better than anyone else and only you can decide if it's a good idea or not. Good Luck [/B]


Congratulations on Sophie!!!! Mia is NOT independent at all. lol. She loves being around people...when we are home, she follows us from room to room...


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 12 2010, 10:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885136


> I think Mia is probably used to being alone. Bijou was an only dog and he was fine with it. I used to think he was lonely but when he was around other dogs he didn't want to be bothered. Most dogs seem to adjust to being only dogs if that is how it always was for them. Can you try another daycare? You are welcome to take Emma for a weekend lol!
> 
> You have yourself a tough choice. It's a really big decision. Good luck Al! If I can be of any help just let me know! [/B]


I think Mia is used to being alone too..but I just don't want her to be bored. I know she likes the attention she gets as the only child (lol) but if I get another, I will spoil the other same way (LV and all .lol.) I think my primary concern is Mia's happiness..and second is the temperament of the new pup. Mia is VERY WELL BEHAVED, as you know..lol..and she has the most gentle and calm temperament, which I LOVE in a dog. Mia is very "lady like" (I am sure you remember. haha). I just need to make sure I get a pup who is also like that b/c I do NOT want some really wild, hyper pup..b/c then Mia will not like that pup..she opens up to other similar dogs who are also calm and gentle..


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Mia is soooo adorable.... I just love her. What a perfect little lady!! :wub: :wub: 

I think that it is difficult, sometimes, to look at a puppy and decide what
it will act like when it's an adult. I had a white German Shepherd mix who 
passed away a few years ago. He was absolutely the worst puppy imaginable.
I still can picture him sitting in the bathtub looking out at me through the hole 
he made in our shower curtain...lol. But he grew into the most loving and obedient 
dog ever, and we still miss him. 

I don't think Mia would like my current crew.... at times they're pretty wild. 
They pull toys out of each other's mouths and run around the house like crazy.
Even Harry gets in on the act sometimes and runs after them. 

In my opinion, anyway you look at it, puppies are tons of work. I haven't read
the whole thread, so maybe someone already suggested this, but have you
ever thought about adopting an older dog or a retiree? That way you already
know their adult temperament.

Good luck with your decision. Keep us posted.

Debbie


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I want to add another perspective. I have my second malt arriving in a few days. I also have a 14 year old Old English and a going on 5 year old Maltese I have been considering a second Maltese for awhile. 

Somewhere I read that a 4-5 year age difference is a good spread in age. My current Maltese is still "young" and want s play. He is also well behaved and can serve as a good role model for a pup. My 14 year old is at end of life with HUGE medical issues at the moment and I don't think he will make it much longer. Part of the reason for brining a new pup in now is to give my Maltese a playmate, he and my OES have been the best of buds for many years and he is having a hard time understanding why the old guy can't play and romp like he used to 

I spoke to a number of people and the advice was pretty much split down the middle; some said get a new pup now, others said wait til my old guy is gone. I made the choice to add a dog now in the hope that the Maltese will bond and play and life will be a little easier for the old guy. Of course it could back fire and the two Maltese may want play time to be a threesome but the old guy seems to enjoy the attention of his buddy so I think it will be ok no matter which way it goes. 

My point is that currently I am dealing with the enormous medical expenses of an aging dog (his medications alone cost about $300.00 a month) as well as frequent vet visits. I am also grieving terribly for the impending loss of my big guy. So my perspective is that I would never want two dogs the same age or even close in age because of the geriatric issues. 

There is no guarantee that when you have two dogs you won't have major medical issues at the same time because "stuff" happens but hopefully by keeping a good age difference you will minimize the risk 

I will also add that as well as my guys get along I never leave them alone together, one is always in a crate. When I add the third dog later in the week she will also be crated when I am not there. I have never had a behavior problem with the two but they are still animals and I want to make sure everyone is safe.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Alice- After reading your description of Mia, I think maybe you should get another puppy. Mia does sound kind of upset to me. Maybe you should get a boy that is same size or even smaller than Mia. I've seen that boy/girl combo working very well. My two took about all of 10 days to get used to each other, but they LOOOVE each other SO MUCH. They have so much fun cuddling, playing, and barking at my cat together (LOL!). After a week, I felt confident leaving them together. Only time I leave them separate is when I notice one of them is really tired and needs to sleep instead of wrestle until they're both cranky as heck. I know pretty much that they will be fine when I'm gone because the smaller one is feisty and will growl big time if she's not happy and every single time without fail Casanova will back off and lie down and think about what he did (God forbid he goes toward his own food or bed...she is the princess, LOL!). Casanova loooves to play with dogs, though-- so that is one difference between him and Mia. I think you could try it and see. I'm sure you will get a cutie and someone you know will gladly take the pup in case it doesn't work out. Two dogs are soooo fun to love together. Mia is still young where she will more easily accept another...


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Sophia, Cas and Bijou sound soooo adorable together!! Mia doesn't really like playing with dogs..but she does engage w/ them...but I see her play more vivaciously w/ toys. She LOVES toys. She likes it when humans play w/ her using her squeaky toys (throwing, catching, etc.) I say Mia is more of a submissive dog, as she is friendly, calm and never aggressive nor territorial. So, I want to find a good match for her. 

I am thinking of another girl, is that bad combo?

One last question: should I fly to Korea?


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Just my two cents on having two. It did change the dynamics/relationship I had with Toto as well as my lifestyle and I do feel that on some levels it is easier to have one dog (such as taking them places or when traveling, or finding someone to care for them.) And it is more time consuming as well as more costly as it applies to grooming and vet bills. I think Toto accepts Tuffy as a part of our life but I think that she is more bonded to him than he to her. Admittedly, a big part of my decision to get another dog was due to what I perceived as his love for the play dates we used to have with other small dogs and yet now, I really don't see them interact much other than a few short bursts here and there. I've also noticed that one or the other will initiate what I call a barking brigade which isn't necessarily the greatest thing living in a condo building. Toto used to cuddle with me when we sleep and now he has resigned himself to the other side of the bed because Tuffy has kind of taken over. 

So with all of that said, I love both of them dearly. I just wanted to convey that it's "different" than having one.

I had no difficulty working full time and adding Tuffy to our household. I confined her to an x-pen when she was a puppy and not house trained. Once trained she was granted the run of the house with her big brother. Now I think they BOTH sleep all day while I am at work...or watch t.v. lol.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ Thank you Debbie, that was really helpful and insightful.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Personally, what you describe makes me think you should find HUMAN companionship for Mia. You won't leave the dogs together at first. She doesn't like to play with other dogs. What company is that truly? 

Most dogs outgrow submissive urination. It is generally a puppy thing. 

My dogs act the same way if I take the trash out and come back in. I don't think they were lonely LOL 

I am also concerned that if Mia is missing human interaction, will the puppy suffer due to the already existing issue Mia is facing? If you really and truly want another dog, I would look for an adult. I don't think a puppy is ideal for your situation.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I've always heard that boy/girl are best together, but I don't have experience with girl/girl. I'm sure some others on SM have girls that get along super well, too.

There are so many beautiful Maltese right here in the US, Alice!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 13 2010, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885241


> Personally, what you describe makes me think you should find HUMAN companionship for Mia. You won't leave the dogs together at first. She doesn't like to play with other dogs. What company is that truly?
> 
> Most dogs outgrow submissive urination. It is generally a puppy thing.
> 
> ...


 :goodpost: Great advice from someone who understands animal behavior. I totally agree.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 13 2010, 07:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885214


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 12 2010, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885045





> Geez, Alice this is a tough call. I am always all for adding another pup.....but how long has Mia been the only child?
> 
> When I got Archie, I waited one year to add Abbey....they are the best of friends now. But it's been four years and I just added Ava. Maybe it's her size....but they really don't take her seriously.
> 
> ...


Mia has been the only child for 1.5 yrs...almost 2 full yrs. I don't know what I would do if I paid thousands of dollars for a new pup and Mia doesn't like her....hmmmm..Most likely, I would give it away to someone I trust and know would be a good mommy..hehe..if there are no takers, I would give her back to the breeder I guess.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Contract wise, you might not have that option, of giving the pup away. Most breeder contracts say the pup has to be returned to them (and hopefully refund issued) unless the new home is approved (that is what mine says) 

Honestly, there is no right or wrong answer here - it depends on so many things. Most importantly, Mia's temperament and the temperament of the pup you are planning on. If it were me, Id' look for a teenager pup/adult vs. a 12 week old. 

I keep my adult girls penned together at night and when I am gone during the day (Caira, Caddy and Lucy) and I recently tried to put Lucy in her own pen for her coat and boy, they did not like that. Crying and whining so I put Lucy back with the girls. Lucy was an only dog for a while and now look at her, LOL. Caira still annoys her by pawing at her face to get Lucy to attack her, snarling and then she zips around, pawing Lucy in the face every time she circles around her. We call Lucy the old lady because she is definitely people oriented vs. dog oriented and has little patience for unruly antics. She sounds a lot like Mia in temperament and I honestly think Lucy would do well as an only dog also as long as she has people to admire her.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Tell your breeder that you are thinking of buying one and what you want out of it and maybe if it did not work out, they would take it back and refund your money when the baby was sold. I understand what you are saying because you want Mia to have a companion and you want them to get along with each other. Sometimes that is so hard to find. CeeCee and Rain get along and sometimes they nap together but do not sleep together and they are NOT best buds BUT they do have companionship and CeeCee would take up for Rain in a split second if someone bothers her. They have only fought one time and it was soon after they were introduced. I really think there is too much age difference. CeeCee will be 6 in May and Rain is just a little over 2 years old. I wish you luck Alice and maybe you will be lucky like Sophia and they just bond immediately!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 12 2010, 09:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885107


> I generally keep all of my dogs separated if I am not home. The only dog I can leave with any of the other Maltese is Jonathan.
> Roo, as anyone here who has met him can tell you, is obnoxious (where's Carina LOL). That is not usually appreciate by my older dogs unless they are interested in playing. I've seen enough bite wounds and the stories to go with them not to put my dogs at risk. All dogs but Soda are crated or penned.
> 
> Roo is 2 and Soda is 4. Adulthood doesn't change our routines. Maybe the day Roo doesn't leap 3 feet in the air just for fun, I'd consider it LOL[/B]


 The word I would use for Roo is exhuberent. Very exhuberent.:yahoo: He and Cadeau make a nice match.  

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 13 2010, 09:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885214


> Mia has been the only child for 1.5 yrs...almost 2 full yrs. I don't know what I would do if I paid thousands of dollars for a new pup and Mia doesn't like her....hmmmm..Most likely, I would give it away to someone I trust and know would be a good mommy..hehe..if there are no takers, I would give her back to the breeder I guess.[/B]


My first Maltese Cloud was 4.5 when I got my second. My second Maltese Clancy was a sweetheart and loved him. (She was 8 and had come from the humane society as a former BYB breeding dog). I was somewhat surprised by his reaction to her. He was not enthusiastic at all. He wasn't horribly jealous or unaccepting, he just wasn't very welcoming. She tried to sleep on him and he would get annoyed. He had spent too much time in the company of only humans to think that he should be "best-buddies" with a dog. In the end, I have said for years that I think it was good for him to have some canine companionship, but I am not sure he would agree. Poor guy, after being an only child for that long, I went on to continue to add to the Clan. I got Clouseau and then Calypso, and finally Cameo. Cloud never reacted badly to any of them. He just didn't particularly adore them either. Quite simply he was more interested in being with me and humans than he ever was in hanging out with the "dogs." With all the dogs I have had over the years, none of mine ever really played together. Until now. 

I see a world of difference with my current dogs. Cadeau not only accepted the girls, he loves playing with them (when they aren't stealing his toys). Part of that is him. He is like Roo in his <strike>obnoxiousness</strike> ummm...I mean exhuberence.  He is like a puppy himself. He was only 2 when Cadie came to the house and he had been in a multi-dog household already as Cameo's little brother. The three of them cuddle together and play together. It is a joy for me to watch because after having had Maltese for over 18 years, for the first time I have dogs that are enjoying eachothers company almost as much as they enjoy mine. 

As for your situation, I think the advice again should be not to do it for Mia. She may or may not think it is a favor. When you feel ready to add another dog for your family then consider it. I think Jackie makes a great point about seeing if you can't get her someone to come in and say hello to her during the day. I have a friend who works a similar schedule and she does that for her dogs and it has worked out very well for her.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have 3 dogs - my 2 girls are the same size and Milo is smaller.
I never ever leave Milo with them or even just one of them alone for even a minute.

Neither of my girls accepted Milo straight away ( they were 7 and almost 3 when I got him).
Amber just ignored him - but growled when he was too in her face and Roxy was a bit mad - she would not leave him alone - at first it was growling and barking but turned into mothering him too much. 

Milo is 9 months old now and is best friends with Roxy but due to the size difference(he's 5lbs, she's 14lbs) I never ever leave them alone together.
Amber is the same as she always has been with him - ignores him.

Amber and Roxy are around the same size and are always left alone together - They don't really play with each other or anything though - they just keep to themselves. Amber isn't big into playing anymore so Roxy gets all her play with Milo(always supervised).

when no one is at home Milo is in the kitchen and the girls are in the utility or if its dry and we're only out for a short time the girls will stay in the back garden.

Out of the 3 of them Roxy and Milo get along the best. I think this is more down to Ambers personality(she would rather be around humans than other dogs so she has no patience for the other 2) and the fact that Roxy is a very young 3 year old(she's a big puppy!) than the fact its boy/girl.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Andy was raised as an only dog and was 16 mos. old when <strike>nut case</strike> Grace arrived at 11 wks. old. I didn't ask Andy's permission to get another dog and as I've added others along the way I've still not asked permission. Grace stayed in a pen as a puppy because I wanted her potty trained as nicely as Andy. My petsitter (who was coming once a day while I was gone for 11+ hours) agreed to come twice a day and did that until Grace was about 8 mos. old. When I was home the dogs were allowed to run and play together. Grace terrorized Andy as a puppy, he tolerated her puppy antics, and they learned to co-exist nicely. As others have arrived I've never had a problem and all the adults live together; the only ones separated are those in coat. I do not advocate getting a puppy or an adult dog to keep another one company. If you get another dog you should be getting it because you want it. A second dog is more time, more money, more effort, etc. but not impossible to do even for people who work outside of the home. I've done it for years without problems. The biggest change was for me, not the dogs. I no longer travel the way I once did, no more skiing every weekend in the winter or golf every weekend in the summer. I spend more of my free time at home now and am happy with the tradeoff.

MaryH


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 13 2010, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885241


> Personally, what you describe makes me think you should find HUMAN companionship for Mia. You won't leave the dogs together at first. She doesn't like to play with other dogs. What company is that truly?
> 
> Most dogs outgrow submissive urination. It is generally a puppy thing.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jackie! I always appreciate your honesty and thoughtful insights!  You have great points. I believe Mia outgrew the submission urination but she does it now when I come home, that was one of the reasons why I thought she was soooo excited b/c she craved company/ attention. She does thrive on HUMAN interaction (actually, she just likes being worshipped and being goo goo ga ga over..lol). I think what I might do, if I get another pup, is to also hire some pet sitter to come and play w/ the dogs....I just need to find the right person. I spoke w/ my doorman today and he doesnt mind coming over during his break time but I don't really want to impose this burden on him b/c I want this to be a regular thing...he said he knows of some sitters w/ good references so he will give me some names. We will see what happens. 


QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 13 2010, 12:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885243


> I've always heard that boy/girl are best together, but I don't have experience with girl/girl. I'm sure some others on SM have girls that get along super well, too.
> 
> There are so many beautiful Maltese right here in the US, Alice! [/B]


Agreed.  


QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 13 2010, 12:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885255


> Contract wise, you might not have that option, of giving the pup away. Most breeder contracts say the pup has to be returned to them (and hopefully refund issued) unless the new home is approved (that is what mine says)
> 
> Honestly, there is no right or wrong answer here - it depends on so many things. Most importantly, Mia's temperament and the temperament of the pup you are planning on. If it were me, Id' look for a teenager pup/adult vs. a 12 week old.
> 
> I keep my adult girls penned together at night and when I am gone during the day (Caira, Caddy and Lucy) and I recently tried to put Lucy in her own pen for her coat and boy, they did not like that. Crying and whining so I put Lucy back with the girls. Lucy was an only dog for a while and now look at her, LOL. Caira still annoys her by pawing at her face to get Lucy to attack her, snarling and then she zips around, pawing Lucy in the face every time she circles around her. We call Lucy the old lady because she is definitely people oriented vs. dog oriented and has little patience for unruly antics. She sounds a lot like Mia in temperament and I honestly think Lucy would do well as an only dog also as long as she has people to admire her.[/B]


Thanks for your feedback Stacy! I know what you mean about the contact b/c that was the one Chrisman gave me too. But, if I really were to buy a pup, I would disclose my intentions w/ the breeder and negotiate the terms. Thats what I do for a living, after all. lol. Actually, from a lawyer's perspective, I am not sure if that clause (give the dog back) is legally enforceable...hehe...just FYI. 

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 13 2010, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885259


> Tell your breeder that you are thinking of buying one and what you want out of it and maybe if it did not work out, they would take it back and refund your money when the baby was sold. I understand what you are saying because you want Mia to have a companion and you want them to get along with each other. Sometimes that is so hard to find. CeeCee and Rain get along and sometimes they nap together but do not sleep together and they are NOT best buds BUT they do have companionship and CeeCee would take up for Rain in a split second if someone bothers her. They have only fought one time and it was soon after they were introduced. I really think there is too much age difference. CeeCee will be 6 in May and Rain is just a little over 2 years old. I wish you luck Alice and maybe you will be lucky like Sophia and they just bond immediately!!![/B]


Thanks for the feedback, Dianne!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Alice, I think it would be great for you to find a petsitter and be comfortable with them first. Then you can see how Mia does with that before deciding on your addition. Then if you do add another pup, you will have a trustworthy sitter in place already.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 13 2010, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885267


> As for your situation, I think the advice again should be not to do it for Mia. She may or may not think it is a favor. When you feel ready to add another dog for your family then consider it. I think Jackie makes a great point about seeing if you can't get her someone to come in and say hello to her during the day. I have a friend who works a similar schedule and she does that for her dogs and it has worked out very well for her.[/B]


Thanks Carina! Yea, Jackie's advice is always smart! I am looking into hiring a sitter..whether or not I get a second one. I just need to find a good one b/c I do have many valuables at home, Mia being the MOST precious one of all..haha...But, I do want Mia to have a companion/play mate in addition to a sitter...but thanks for your advice, it gives me alot to think about!

QUOTE (Amby @ Feb 13 2010, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885269


> I have 3 dogs - my 2 girls are the same size and Milo is smaller.
> I never ever leave Milo with them or even just one of them alone for even a minute.
> 
> Neither of my girls accepted Milo straight away ( they were 7 and almost 3 when I got him).
> ...


Thanks for sharing!


QUOTE (MaryH @ Feb 13 2010, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885272


> A second dog is more time, more money, more effort, etc. but not impossible to do even for people who work outside of the home. I've done it for years without problems. The biggest change was for me, not the dogs. I no longer travel the way I once did, no more skiing every weekend in the winter or golf every weekend in the summer. I spend more of my free time at home now and am happy with the tradeoff.
> 
> MaryH[/B]


thanks Mary!! those are wise words..I do think I will feel the change too..haha..But, I do wish you still get the chance to go golfing, even if not as often!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 13 2010, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885410


> Alice, I think it would be great for you to find a petsitter and be comfortable with them first. Then you can see how Mia does with that before deciding on your addition. Then if you do add another pup, you will have a trustworthy sitter in place already.[/B]


Yes, good call Jackie!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Just an aside, but a safe might be less expensive than a new dog. :biggrin: Mia might also like that safe and pet sitter more than a new dog. :thumbsup:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 13 2010, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885419


> Just an aside, but a safe might be less expensive than a new dog. :biggrin: Mia might also like that safe and pet sitter more than a new dog. :thumbsup:[/B]


LOL!!!!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Feb 13 2010, 10:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885222


> Mia is soooo adorable.... I just love her. What a perfect little lady!! :wub: :wub:
> 
> I think that it is difficult, sometimes, to look at a puppy and decide what
> it will act like when it's an adult. I had a white German Shepherd mix who
> ...


Thank you Debbie!! I will keep you posted  

QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 13 2010, 10:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885223


> My point is that currently I am dealing with the enormous medical expenses of an aging dog (his medications alone cost about $300.00 a month) as well as frequent vet visits. I am also grieving terribly for the impending loss of my big guy. So my perspective is that I would never want two dogs the same age or even close in age because of the geriatric issues.
> 
> There is no guarantee that when you have two dogs you won't have major medical issues at the same time because "stuff" happens but hopefully by keeping a good age difference you will minimize the risk
> 
> I will also add that as well as my guys get along I never leave them alone together, one is always in a crate. When I add the third dog later in the week she will also be crated when I am not there. I have never had a behavior problem with the two but they are still animals and I want to make sure everyone is safe.[/B]


Good point! Thank you!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I read through most of the posts, and I agree with JMM & a few others that it is probably BEST to get more human interaction/companionship for Mia first. Whether you have 1 or 2 dogs you are already considering hiring a sitter, so I would start with that. Give the sitter a few months and re-evaluate Mia's temperment and behaviors, and then decide if you think she is craving canine interaction or if she is happier with human interaction. It sounds like she just wants a human companion to be around more, rather than a playmate. There has to be somewhere near you that has a daycare that separates small dogs, or reputable people to come in and play with Mia for a few hours per day. Hopefully your doorman has some good references for you to check out.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

In my case, bringing Crystal was one of the best decisions I made.

Snowy was never the only dog at home. When he came, I already had another dog (Melon). When I lost my Melon, Snowy was so different. You could tell that he missed having a fluff to play with like he used to do with my beloved Melon. 

Snowy is a very outgoing malt. Being with other dogs makes him so happy. When I got Crystal, it was love at first sight from Snowy's side. I wasn't surprised, knowing how he is like. Crystal was a bit shocked to his reaction to say the least lol I think that she thought of him to be crazy. But, an hour or less later, she went as crazy as he is, chewing him off!

I don't see a problem in getting another malt for Mia, Alice. Some of the tips that were provided to you here are really good  I wouldn't worry if I had everything thought of before getting a new baby. 

Another key point I find so important is personality matching. Snowy & Crystal are not a like. Snowy is the dominance malt; the pack leader. Crystal on the other hand is the follower and she is happy about it 

Good luck on whatever decision you make, Alice


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've been very fortunate with my doggies. Like Kat, the best decisions I've made, were pairing up dogs.

Jops, Frankie, and Sammie

LBB and Henry

Now LBB and Tommy

Daisy and Lulu

Lulu and Bianca

Oliver and Sugar

Raul and Coby

The list goes on, and on. And nope, when each went to the vet's they did not cry about not being around their best bud.
I've yet to see that. I suppose it does happen, but I've not seen it. I have seen the heartbreak when the "best bud" passes,
but that's life, and mine have all gotten thru it. I'm thrilled they were able to have the love, and devotion, of each other.

As far as having them grow old together. That's my dream. I love the seniors, and have not seen ungodly expenses.
An otherwise healthy dog, simply passes of old age, like we all do. I'm looking forward to many years with Jops, Frankie, and LBB.


----------

